
Our ability to think in a random way peaks at 25 then declines - cJ0th
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2127995-our-ability-to-think-in-a-random-way-peaks-at-25-then-declines/
======
cocktailpeanuts
Just another day, just another misleading "research".

I think there should be some sort of a law to restrict these sociological
experiments that make misleading claims based on nothing more than a
correlation.

The ability to think in random ways can be influenced by MANY different
factors. One obvious guess is people tend to start living more stable and
fixed lifestyle once they get married, and obviously if you are exposed to
limited ideas and experiences you will come up with less random ideas. The
older you become the more likelihood that you have more fixed social network
and lifestyle, so it's not like this is some huge revolutionary breakthrough.

There is NO evidence that human brain physically becomes unable to come up
with random ideas as they get older, like this research is suggesting.

It's so irresponsible for someone who call themselves "researcher" to pretend
this is some sort of science.

